# Benadryl for thunderstorm anxiety?



## Curly-Wurly (Jun 7, 2015)

My dog has a tendency of freaking out during storms. We tend to get a fair bit of thunder where I live and was wondering what you would suggest for calming the anxiety.

I've tried supplements and some of them worked, just not well enough. I heard you can give Benadryl: Benadryl For Dogs: Dosage, Side Effects and More

Anybody know anything about this? Thanks!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Benadryl does not sedate dogs at all. I would ask the vet about current sedatives that they can prescribe. I will be doing the same thing for my Maltese for the 4th of July.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't have any direct experience with this, but a friend of mine whose dog is very frightened during thunderstorms tried a THUNDERSHIRT for her dog and found it very helpful!

Dog Anxiety Vest | Shop Dog Anxiety Treatments | ThunderShirt


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

If you get anti-anxiety meds from the vet, start with a crumble of the full dose. I asked for some for the neuter recovery and gave a small amount and it really zonked Buck out.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Benedryl does nothing to help Sophie's thunderstorm anxiety. Luckily a thundershirt calms her a bit (helps with the teeth chattering) and then just holding her and being with her keeps her calm enough to get through it. We haven't had to resort to sedatives because she just wants to be with me (on me, preferably).


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

To get a sedating effect out of benadryl requires a very high dose. Many vets will offer acepromazine for thunder anxiety, but I hated what it did to Peeves (who is noise anxious big time). My understanding is that it makes the dug unable to express its anxiety, but doesn't really diminish it. We were told to titrate to a dose that worked and had done so. One night during an extremely bad thunderstorm I gave that dose to him. He was very zoned out and didn't move, but I could see stress in his eyes and knew he felt terrible in his head but couldn't do anything to help himself or to respond to my attention.

Ever since I have used rescue remedy. He is calm during all but the worst thunder storms. He and Lily both will now stay upstairs with us for nights with fireworks. Peeves even came out and watched the neighborhood light up for the 4th of July once. I also use it for him at shows where he is often concerned over noise and the presence of many dogs he doesn't know. It has gotten me through rally novice and advanced and into rally excellent, and a beginner novice title. I don't think he would qualify without it at most places. It takes his worries away and lets him focus on me.

I have also had some clients give rescue remedy to their reactive dogs before working with Lily near but at the edge of their threshold distance with success.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

The thundershirt works wonders with one of my dogs but really doesn't do much for the other. I'd say it's worth trying out, but be aware that results can vary a bit.

Is there a room or place in your house that the dogs gravitate toward during a thunderstorm? Making that more comfortable and soundproof may help as well. My parents' dogs used to go running into her downstairs bathroom during fireworks. Cleo crawls way back under our bed in the bedroom. Both places had less noise transfer than other places in the house. With a dog who got clingy when scared, I'd go to one of those places myself and read a book or something to help the dog calm down.


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> Benadryl does not sedate dogs at all. I would ask the vet about current sedatives that they can prescribe. I will be doing the same thing for my Maltese for the 4th of July.


I'm dreading the Fourth of July! Rosie gets so nervous and scared during fireworks that she pants a lot, her tongue gets big, and she shakes and wants us to hold her. It's especially a problem because she has seizures. She only has a few a year if we're lucky, and takes medication for it. But we suspect they are triggered by stress. Our vet also agrees they are stress related. 

And people have already begun to set off fireworks around the neighborhood! She was scared last night. I hope people don't make this a two week celebration...last year they started a week early, but TWO WEEKS is just ridiculous. 

Sorry for the rant, I just really hate fireworks season. Someone set one off at night last year while I was taking the dogs out potty and it literally sounded like an explosion in front of me, though it was a few streets away.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Coco86 said:


> I'm dreading the Fourth of July! Rosie gets so nervous and scared during fireworks that she pants a lot, her tongue gets big, and she shakes and wants us to hold her. It's especially a problem because she has seizures. She only has a few a year if we're lucky, and takes medication for it. But we suspect they are triggered by stress. Our vet also agrees they are stress related.
> 
> And people have already begun to set off fireworks around the neighborhood! She was scared last night. I hope people don't make this a two week celebration...last year they started a week early, but TWO WEEKS is just ridiculous.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, I just really hate fireworks season. Someone set one off at night last year while I was taking the dogs out potty and it literally sounded like an explosion in front of me, though it was a few streets away.



*Try Rescue Remedy!*


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I think it's wonderful that Rescue Remedy and the Thundershirt work for some dogs, and they're certainly worth a try. I've tried both on Zooey, plus DAP, but nothing "natural" works for her.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

We had a foster who reacted to storms. Luckily, he didn't go too nuts, but he did pant a lot and sit right on us (not so great when we're sleeping). We tried I the Thundershirt and Rescue Remedy but didn't notice any difference, even when we were home (and awake) and knew the storm was coming in time to get him prepared. Since his symptoms weren't too bad, we just threw our arm around him and waited for the storm to pass. Of course, he slept like a baby (a puppy?) afterwards. If we weren't home when the storm started, we'd find him on the bed, probably looking for comfort.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

zooeysmom I'm sorry thundershirts and rescue remedy haven't worked for your dogs. I think it it somewhat of an individual formula to find the right thing, but I am very happy to not have to think about using acepromazine again. I hope you find something that works well without adverse reactions.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoetis just came out with the first FDA approved noise aversion drug. It's called Sileo (the actual drug is dexmedetomidine) you might want to try asking your vet about that. It's an oral mucosal gel so you apply it to the gums. We have given it to a few clients but haven't had any feed back yet, so I can't tell you how well or not well it works, but it might be worth a try. Unfortunately LillyCD is correct with acepromazine, It doesn't actually stop the anxiety or fear in dogs it just makes them unable to react to it. Which for some people that is perfectly fine with them, they just don't want to be bothered by their pet. If you really want to help your pet it's better to seek a different drug than Ace. Here are a few snap shots of the info Zoetis sent to me about Sileo.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you, lily and poodlecrazy! I only want to help my girl, not make it any worse for her. I will definitely ask my vet about Sileo.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> One night during an extremely bad thunderstorm I gave that dose to him. He was very zoned out and didn't move, but I could see stress in his eyes and knew he felt terrible in his head but couldn't do anything to help himself or to respond to my attention.


Ouch! A nasty thought, eh?  

Tonka's given up trying to crawl into my pocket and now heads underneath my desk... the smallest enclosed place he can find. So I want to try a cardboard box sometime when I find on the right size... just big enuf for him to crawl into and spin around.

Sort of like a Thundershirt he can put on himself.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> *Try Rescue Remedy!*


Catherine, how much do you give? I think 3 drops were mentioned in what I read. I think you give more RR to Peaves.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Zoetis just came out with the first FDA approved noise aversion drug. It's called Sileo (the actual drug is dexmedetomidine) you might want to try asking your vet about that. It's an oral mucosal gel so you apply it to the gums. We have given it to a few clients but haven't had any feed back yet, so I can't tell you how well or not well it works, but it might be worth a try. Unfortunately LillyCD is correct with acepromazine, It doesn't actually stop the anxiety or fear in dogs it just makes them unable to react to it. Which for some people that is perfectly fine with them, they just don't want to be bothered by their pet. If you really want to help your pet it's better to seek a different drug than Ace. Here are a few snap shots of the info Zoetis sent to me about Sileo.


Thanks for this info. My agility instructor mentioned Sileo for my 7 yo mix and I need to follow up with the vet. There has been no 'cure' for her noise phobia, though the thundershirt is helpful. Zylkene and Anxitane, both OTC products, as well as monthly DAP collars, were recommended by the chiropractic vet. Oddly, upstairs in my bed is the preferred location to ride out a storm, though she is surrounded by windows through which to view both lightning and fireworks. And don't get me started on the thunderstorm warning sound effect on radio and tv--I have to remember to turn both off when storms are expected. At this point there are multiple cues for thunder--dropping barometric pressure, clouds, rain. My boarding kennel plays soothing music and uses box fans in the runs to ameliorate the pressure.

For the past several years I've taken to the highway prior to the local firework shows (one that takes place a block south of my home on the 3rd). But, yes, the backyard variety of fireworks are very difficult to prepare for. One neighbor broke out fireworks after a backyard party a few months back. I got in the car searching for the offender and would have confronted them, had they not ended before I could find them. I live in a state where few home fireworks are permitted but we are surrounded by states that sell the big ones just across the border.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

MiniPoo said:


> Catherine, how much do you give? I think 3 drops were mentioned in what I read. I think you give more RR to Peaves.



MiniPoo I have given him as much as two droppers full and he has never had an adverse reaction. It takes him from being so locked up in his anxiety during a storm to where he can't connect to anything to him being able to lie down with whoever is home and that person can feel that he is relaxed enough that petting him is something he appreciates.

poodlecrazy, thanks for the new drug info. I will be asking about it too.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Thundershirt worked for my standard poodle who had fear of fireworks.
Rescue Remedy works too, it's natural and very available. Good for grooming days, and car rides on the way to vet or groomer.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That sounds awful...that anxiety med that doesn't stop the anxiety but stops the reacting. How very sad. That isn't the same thing as a tranquilizer is it? I gave my horses tranquilizer granules that the vet prescribed. They were a terrified mess on the 4th of July. They would have hurt themselves running through a fence it they didn't get something. But all the dogs I've had as an adult were never afraid, including these Poodles and Jose`. I think I'd talk to the vet and see about a tranquilizer of some sort that really dulls them, sedates them, relaxes and makes them actually not care about the thunder or fireworks. Maybe that stuff Poodlecrazy posted about would be good. Yeah, antihistamine just creates tiredness, and wouldn't reduce anxiety or fear. Too bad rescue remedy doesn't work on all dogs. But I am not opposed to trying a tranquilizer the vet would recommend, being sure that it doesn't do that awful thing where the dog still feels anxious but can't react. 

When I was a kid, we had a daylight basement type house. Our dogs, especially the mom dog was beyond terrified of thunder. Her son, who wasn't afraid before, became like her just from watching her pace around the house non stop, stumbling over shoes in closets, trying to fine a place to hide. No soothing voice or holding her helped. My Mom finally put her in the basement laundry room with the lights out. It seemed to be the best place where she didn't hear as keenly and the darkness seemed to calm her a little bit. No one thought about tranquilizers or vets back then for something like this. It's really pathetic when animals are so afraid like that. I hope you guys find something that works for thunder storms and fireworks.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is a link to an article about acepromazine. Acepromazine | Fearful Dogs

Looking at it now I am so sorry I didn't do more research about it when I got the Rx for it from my vet. I feel terrible about ever having given it to Lily (just once for fireworks), but especially for using it for Peeves with thunderstorms. The last thing in the world I would have wished for is for him to be scared but unable to tell us how he was feeling.

I don't think my vet misled me about how it works, but I think we didn't ask enough questions at the time and we were really very concerned about helping him through bad storms. He once chewed out about a 3-4' long section of a wall stud (non load bearing) in the unfinished part of the basement when he and Lily were home alone during a storm. Thankfully he didn't hurt himself, but he must have been in a frenzy. Poor sweet boy.


----------

